# Regulador de potencia (mágico)



## juanfriph (Dic 12, 2006)

Buenas tardes, 

Estoy realizando un regulador de potencia, con DIAC y TRIAC y usando una red de retraso de fase, (100nF,10K,47nF y potenciometro de 250K). 

Estoy usando el TRIAC BT137. 

El problema es que este regulador, solo regula en los 5 primeros K del potenciometro, y despues la corriente se fija en un valor, y en el resto del recorrido no se mueve. De manera que la regulación solo me coge desde la Imax = 260 mA a Imin = 188 mA. Estoy usando para probar una bombilla con Imax = 267 mA.

Bueno, eso cuando no le da por hacer cosas raras, como fijarse en una corriente y no moverse, o que cuanto mayor sea el valor de la resistencia del pote, pase mayor intensidad (????) 

En uno de los montajes conseguí una regulación buena, que no llego a apagar la bombilla, pero tuvo más recorrido, pero duró un suspiro, y al volver a encender, otra vez igual.

He revisado el circuito mil veces, y creo que todo esta bien conectado, he cambiado todos los componentes, varias veces, hasta el BT137 por un BT136. 

¿Alguien me puede ayudar a saber por donde estoy metiendo la pata? Puede ser que los TRIACS sean de baja sensibilidad en la puerta, más indicados para encendidos y apagados que para regulación? 

Estoy algo perdido.

Muchas gracias,


----------



## capitanp (Dic 12, 2006)

extrae el pote y midelo, fijate si no se a dañado


----------



## juanfriph (Dic 12, 2006)

Gracias por tu respuesta.

He probado con distintos potes, desde 5K, 220K, 470K y hasta 1M, el comportamiento es el mismo.


Un saludo,


----------



## skull (Dic 12, 2006)

hola,prueba cambiando el diac por un neon (la misma ampolletita que vienen en los atornilladores que sirven para probar la fase de la red alterna),si no es eso,mmm,deebe ser un duendecillo loco que anda jodiendo,lo que es a mi ,lo he montado varias veces y siempre me funciona bien,sin ningun problema,lo otro podrias buscar otro circuito de estos dimmer,yo tengo uno,si estas interesado lo escaneare y lo pondre


----------



## Gonzakpo (Dic 12, 2006)

Mira yo arme este mismo circuito hace poco y me anda bien. 

Igualmente creo que se a que te referis. Yo tambien note que no varia a lo largo de todo el pote sino que solo en un trayecto. Esto se debe a que simplemente no existen potes de valores especificos, como lo que queres vos. 

Lo que tenes que hacer, es conectar tu carga y mover el pote hasta que la carga "deja de funcionar" (ya sea un taladro, una lampara, etc).
Ahi medis la resistencia del pote entre los dos extremos (recordando que la pata del medio esta conectada a una de los costados)

Esto te va a dar determinada resistencia. Entonces vos ya sabes que esa resistencia es a la que tu triac deja de dispararse. Desde ese valor en adelante (hasta 250k segun el esquema) tu triac no conducirá.

Lo que tenes que hacer, es poner una resistencia en paralelo al potenciometro de tal manera de que cuando el pote este al maximo (250k) la resistencia total (o sea, el paralelo del pote con la nueva resistencia que agregamos) debe darte el mismo valor que medimos antes.

Y listo, ahora con esa nueva resistencia el movimiento de tu pote coincidirá siempre con una variación en la carga.

Ojo, la electronica es muy engañosa. Todo lo que acabo de decir, se me acaba de ocurrir. Por ende, puede que cometa un error, pero creo q tengo razon. 

La resistencia que tenes que soldar en paralelo te tendria q dar menor a 250k obviamente. 

Supongo que no tendras problemas para calcularla. Es matematica basica. Cualquier cosa volve a preguntar, no hay drama.

Suerte!


----------



## juanfriph (Dic 13, 2006)

Gracias Gonzakp y Skull.

Skull,

Este finde probare a sustituir el DIAC por un neon, tengo neones de indicación de encendido de los verdes, que consumen 70V, y creo que valdrán, y ya te comento si consigo solucionar algo.

Gonzakp,

Probaré tu solución, aunque el problema es que la bombilla no se apaga nunca, cuando el POTE pasa los 5K primeros, en el recorrido de 5k a 250K se me queda en un valor minimo de Imin = 188mA y ya puedes poner el POTE que quieras que le da igual, a los 5K pasa se queda fijo.

De todas formas, el valor minimo me aparece en Rmin = 5K

Por lo que me comentas, si te he entendido bien, Rmin = 1 / (1/250K + 1/R), de aqui despejo la R, y a probar.

Un abrazo para los 2, y ya os comentaré como van las pruebas.


----------



## Trinquete (Dic 16, 2006)

Hola Juanfriph he puesto a disposición del foro el circuito que tienes que utilizar,lo he dejado tambien en el otro apartado.


----------



## jameszgz (Oct 19, 2007)

Hola a todos. Voy a entrometerme un poco en este hilo, porque es el único resultado que he obtenido en la busqueda "regulador intensidad Neon".
El tema es el siguiente: tengo un neon fijo (sin destellos o parpadeos) de mediana potencia, con un regulador de intensidad colocado antes del transformador del neon y que le da la corriente a ese transformador a 230V.
Bien, ese regulador se ha quemado por el uso (la placa es del año 95) y quiero seguir podiendo variar la luz. Puedo intentar comprar un regulador ya hecho para la potencia del transformador del neon o bien, se me ha ocurrido que podía utilizar una de las salidas DMX de una mesa de luces o de un dimmer que tengo.
La pregunta es ¿hay alguna diferencia sustancial entre un regulador de intensidad con salida 230V (como los de estos equipos DMX) y un regulador específico para neones? -Tengo ya en cuenta que la potencia de las salidas de la mesa o el dimmer son mayores que lo que chupa el neón- .

     Gracias.


----------



## elmauiz (Ene 16, 2010)

hola
quisiera un poco de ayuda ya que yo tengo que hacer un trabajo similar 
el problema es que no  tiene que llevar ni un pot y solo lo tengo que hacer con varios swich y aunque he intentando varias veces con arreglos de resistencias la mayor parte de las veces se me ha quemado y esque esa idea del dimmer si es muy buena lo malo es que no puedo usar ningun tipo de pot


ojala puedan ayudarme gracias


----------



## MrCarlos (Ene 16, 2010)

Hola almauiz

Utiliza el circuito incluido en la imagen adjunta
[/COLOR] 
saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## elmauiz (Ene 16, 2010)

wow 
muchas gracias 
ahorita mismo lo realizo 
bueno una pregunta mas si no es molestia que modelo de diac
puedo ocupar ?
y puedo utilizar  este triac que tengo que es el 2n6071 ? y 
denuevo gracias


----------



## MrCarlos (Ene 16, 2010)

Hola elmauiz

El Triac a utilizar depende de en que ó para que se va a utilizar el circuito.
El 2N6071 Puede trabajar vien en sistemas con una alimentacion de Max. 200 Vac.
Este soporta una corriente de 4 Amp.

Puedes entrar a este enlace e investigar cual Triac te conviene utilizar.
http://www.alldatasheet.com
buzca por " description" en lugar ne Número de parte.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## elmauiz (Ene 17, 2010)

orale 
muchas gracias
ahora mismo investigare y 
les comentare mis resultados gracias enceri muchas gracias Mrcarlos


----------

